# HP Colorado 20GB IDE TAPE

## mgerste

Hallo!

Ich versuche verzweifelt meinen IDE Streamer HP Colorado 20 GB unter Gentoo zum laufen zu bringen. Beim booten findet Gentoo das Gerät ohne Probleme:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: HP       Model: COLORADO 20GB    Rev: 4.01

  Type:   Sequential-Access                ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Das Modul ide-tape ist auch geladen, und betriebsbereit. Es wird allerdings kein dev von devfs angelegt. Ich glaube es sollte ein dev st0 und nst0 erstellt werden.

MfG Martin

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

unter Umständen muss Du noch ein Paar Anpassungen in der Datei

/etc/devfsd.conf vornehmen. Wie die genau ausschauen weis ich leider nicht. Aber diese Datei steuert die Einträge im /dev Filesytstem.

Hoffe, dass Dir das etwas weiterhilft.  :Wink: 

CU

Altanos

----------

## mgerste

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hab schon in der devfs.conf gebastelt, ohne Erfolg. Ich hab allerdings auch noch nicht besonders viel Erfahrung mit devfs. Vielleicht kann mir jemand der selbst ein IDE Tape im Einsatz hat einen Auszug der devfs.conf schicken bzw. posten.

MfG Martin

----------

